# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box  Avatorbox Ver5.620 Beta Version For MTK 6252 Test !!

## mohamed73

*Avatorbox Ver5.620 Beta Version For MTK6252 Test !!*  *Download From : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *All You Need To Do Test MT6252 Phone On This Exe.. Read Info , Read Flash , Format , Write Flash Etc..... 
Check & Please Post Results Like I Do*   *Download Flash File : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Note : all other off topic thanks etc post will be remove*    *Thanks so much for support Avatorbox Team , more update on the way Enjoy !*

----------

